# i dont get it



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

have u ever seen a sw tank with gravel? is that even good?

cuz like come on, in finding nemo they have everything fresh in a salt tank! (the gravel,the ornaments, the plastic plants)

this seems a little... fishy


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

There is nothing realistic with that movie, Meg. That movie is _intended_ for family entertainment, _not_ educational purposes for serious aquarium hobbyists.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I've seen hundreds of freshwater tanks decorated with salt water pieces and even a few salt tanks with treasure chests that open from an airline.

Beauty is in eye of the beholder.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

so true


----------

